# knock sensors



## 435iBlkMamba (Jan 29, 2014)

First I am assuming the newer BMWs have knock sensors? (like 2012 and up).

If they do, which Im pretty sure they do, it will adjust according to the octane level or really knock?

So my real question is, if the sensors adjust for the spark burn according to octane levels, does anyone know the highest octane level that can used before the sensors wont adjust? 

Im assuming in a stock car the sensors adjust for 91 and 93 octane (along with lower ones too), and 93 should make a little more power than 91 snsors adjust spark timing?


----------

